# ترانيم فاديا بزى



## مارينا مسعود (8 فبراير 2008)

فاديا بزي

حبيبي أمين

إسم الترنيمة 
إلهي أنت 
إتعذبت عشاني كتير 
حبتني 
حبيبي أمين 
من ضيق مر وأسى 
ليه في كل لحظة 
رقت قلبك 
يللي حبك 
يسوع الرب 
ذنبي عميق 
ها صلاتي


----------



## مالديني نور (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فاديا بزى*

ميرسي


----------



## مينا رضا بشري (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فاديا بزى*

شكراً لكن أين الرابط


----------



## صموئيل فؤاد (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فاديا بزى*

الروابط مش شغاله


----------



## مايكل مطر عبدة (21 يناير 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررههههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (21 يناير 2009)

_نرجو وضع الرابط​_


----------

